# My pets!



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

This is Phantom, My slate Peruvian Cavy/Guinea Pig. I got her at my last show. Isnt she pretty? 









Toffee, the horse I lease and show. Buckskin Quarter Horse. She is only 4 years old.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Both are very pretty! I love Phantom's little smushed face!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got a couple guinea pigs too but I must say, that is so freakin cute! LOL I wish I could do this with my Woody's fur but he's a short coat! I think I'll get him a weave for Christmas! LOL And that horse? Amazing... It has always been my dream to own one!


----------

